# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  تبصره برای پیش دانشگاهی

## masudr

سلام. من الان شدیدا توی شک هستم 

یه مثال بزنم من امروز دیفرانسیل رو ورقه شدم 5 مستمر دوم 18 نوبت اول رو ورقه 10 و مستمر اول 14 شدم 

بااین وضع من میتونم از تبصره استفاده کنم؟

یکی میگه تک ماده یعنی چه؟

----------


## masudr

کسی نیست جواب بده خیلی ضروریه

----------


## khatte2

اگه مجموعش بین ۷ونیم تا ده بشه, میتونی تک ماده بزنی . ینی کلا سیستم خودش تک ماده میزنه... ولی زیر ۷ونیم تجدیدی باید شهریور بری ... فکر کنم امسال یک تک ماده داریم, یا شاید دوتا یکی داخلی یکی نهایی

----------


## khatte2

مستمر نوبت اول و نوبت دوهم هرکدوم ضریبش یکه . پایانی نوبت اول ضریبش ۲ هست, پایانی نوبت دوم ضریبش ۶ ... الا نمراتتو تو ضریبا بزن بعد باهم جمع کن, تقسیم بر ده کن ... هرچی شد نمره سالت میشه ... اگه ده به بالا بود قبولی . اگه بین هفت و نیم تا ده باشه, فقط یکی یا دوتا درس تک ماده میخوره,
تبصره همون تک ماده هستش .

----------


## TVD

اگه کسی یه درسش زیر هفت بشه یکیش بالای هفت چی؟

ریاضی رو که 100% زیر هفت افتادم شهریور

ولی فیزیکم احتمالا زیاد زیادش بین 7 تا 10 میشم انوقت سیستم برا فیزیکم تک ماده میزنه؟؟؟

چون شنیدم که اگه دوتا درس زیر 10 بشی دیگه تک ماده نمیشه زد!!

----------


## khatte2

> اگه کسی یه درسش زیر هفت بشه یکیش بالای هفت چی؟
> 
> ریاضی رو که 100% زیر هفت افتادم شهریور
> 
> ولی فیزیکم احتمالا زیاد زیادش بین 7 تا 10 میشم انوقت سیستم برا فیزیکم تک ماده میزنه؟؟؟
> 
> چون شنیدم که اگه دوتا درس زیر 10 بشی دیگه تک ماده نمیشه زد!!


زیره هفتو که باید دوباره امتحان بدی, تو شهریور یا دی..., ولی بالا هفت تک ماده میخوره با همون نمره قبول خرداد میشی ...

----------


## Dr.Naser

بفرما(اين كارنامه ماله يكي از دوستام بود)شايد به دردت بخوره
بدشانسيه والله.
ببين چه نمره اي گرفته و قبول شده اونم تو خرداد ماه نه تو شهريور و دي.

----------


## Dr.Naser

داداش اينم يه كارنامه همين دوستم

----------


## مهدي پروين

سلام من ميخام بدونم كه اگه من در درس تك داشته باشم ميتونم يكي رو تك ماده كنم يا ميمونه واس شهريور در ضمن دو تا درس بالاتر از 7 ميشم 
فيزيك تو برگه 10 ميشم ولي چون مستمر پايين داده قبول نميشم تو نمره سالانه

----------


## susba

من تا الان فکر می کردم تک ماده برای نمره زیر هفته.
ولی برای زیر ده است!
خب کسی که چندتا نمره زیر ده داشته باشه چی می شه؟چندتا نمره بین هفت تا ده می شه داشت و شهریور دوباره امتحان نداد؟
بعد نمره زیر هفت تکلیفش چیه؟
مستمر می تونه باعث قبولی خرداد شه که شهریور نری امتحان بدی؟
این امتحانای پیش دانشگاهی هم بد دردسری شدن واسمون.از اون معلم نامرد که کل ترم سرکلاس نیومد بعد سوال امتحانی درآورد در حد المپیک نمی گذرم.چیو می خواست ثابت کنه مثلا؟

----------


## mobin7

اگه یه نمره زیر 7/5 داشته باشی قبولی سیستم خودکار برات تک ماده میزنه.
اگه دوتا باشه یکیش ذخیره میکنی اون یکی رو امتحان میدی اگه بالای 10 شدی قبولی. (برای قبولی توی شهریور باید حداقل 10 بشی)

بالای 7/5 قبولی هست. بعضیا اشتباها فکر میکنن بالای 10 قبولیه.

----------


## mobin7

اگه فقط همین یکیه خیالت راحت قبولی. 
برو سی کنکور

----------


## pedramgh

ببخشید یه سوال من پشت کنکوری هستم پیش دانشگاهی هم 2 تا داخلی و 1 نهایی مردودی دارم حالا من نهایی رو با یه داخلی پاس کنم یکیش بمونه از داخلی ها باید برم شبانه ؟ یا چون داخلیه مدرسه خودمون دی ماه امتحان میدم؟
خیلی مهمه لطفا کمک کنید

----------


## Amin6

دوستان اگر نمره سالانه(*نمره مستمرترم اول×۱)+(نمره امتحانی نرم اول×۲*)*+*(*نمره مستمرترم دوم×۱)+(نمره ورقه خرداد×۶*) تقسیم بر 10
برای درسی بالای 7 بشه با استفاده از تک ماده پذیرفته میشی یا وقتی بالای 10 باشه با تک ماده قبول میشی
یجور دیگه
حاصل اون فرمول چند بشه باید شهریور بری امتحان بدی باز؟
و اینکه اگر تونستی از تک ماده قبول بشی باید کار خاصی انجام بدی یا خود سیستم آموزش پرورش قبولت میکنه؟؟؟

----------


## mohammad_tezar

*اگه تو ورقه نهایی 4 هم بگیری ولی جمع نمراتت 100 بشه قبولی*

----------


## Hooman_Hk

عجب...پس من که مستمر و نوبت اولم بیست شده و همچنین مستمر دوم هم 20...صفر هم بشم قبولم ک :Yahoo (23): 
البته بگم مدسه مستمرها و ترم اول همه رو 20 میده چون پیش دانشگاهیه امسال

----------

